# Estate sale Schwinn



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 30, 2016)

https://www.estatesales.net/TX/Arlington/76015/1389399?highlight=BICYCLE
Can't post picture, on my IPad.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 30, 2016)

Thanks fordmike, motorized at one time? Noticed the dropstand.


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 30, 2016)

And the Whizzer style headlamp.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 1, 2016)

Lotsa good parts on that one! Go get'r boys!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2016)

Whizzer speedo? Forebrake....what's not to love?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Dec 1, 2016)

Anybody buy this today?


----------



## jim empero (Jan 10, 2017)

What size?  How much?  Thanks


----------

